# Arc audio 1200.6 ebay update



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

The unit is listed as used, but the one I purchased and received was BRAND NEW!! Also it came in its on box as well. Not to say everyones will be brand new, but mine was, just thought I would let everyone know!

ARC AUDIO XDi 1200.6 AMPLIFIER 6 CHANNEL FULL RANGE CLASS D AMP | eBay


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Down (Apr 7, 2009)

Have you been able to test it out yet? I need a 6ch as well and haven't had any luck buying one from any vendor from a few message boards. Trying to give them my money but they either take back their offer or stop responding. Being forced to go eBay or CT Sounds for a 6ch.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Down said:


> Have you been able to test it out yet? I need a 6ch as well and haven't had any luck buying one from any vendor from a few message boards. Trying to give them my money but they either take back their offer or stop responding. Being forced to go eBay or CT Sounds for a 6ch.




I have not tested it out as I just received it yesterday evening. I will be putting it on the bench tonight, I will update then. I have had one of these before and loved it. I am sure everything will be good to go because it is brand spanking new. I will let u know.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## truckguy (Sep 2, 2013)

Down said:


> Have you been able to test it out yet? I need a 6ch as well and haven't had any luck buying one from any vendor from a few message boards. Trying to give them my money but they either take back their offer or stop responding. Being forced to go eBay or CT Sounds for a 6ch.


Niebur3 is a dealer on here for Arc. Very informational and helpful guy. You can google HiDef Mobile Audio to find more of his info.


----------



## Down (Apr 7, 2009)

truckguy said:


> Niebur3 is a dealer on here for Arc. Very informational and helpful guy. You can google HiDef Mobile Audio to find more of his info.


Thanks for the tip, gonna look it up and hopefully get a price.


----------



## connorb850 (Dec 31, 2016)

To the OP, do you know if this ebay amp is the V1 or V2?


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

connorb850 said:


> To the OP, do you know if this ebay amp is the V1 or V2?




Mine is v2


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Down said:


> Thanks for the tip, gonna look it up and hopefully get a price.




Jerry Neibur is a great guy and you want find a better arc authorized rep to purchase from. He will take care of you, believe me, he has helped me out many of times!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys....happy to answer any questions.


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Very interesting info....someone should jump on that for sure. If I didn't already have my amp set-up, it would be a no-brainer. I believe the same seller is selling an Arc 1100.1 for $320 also just to make people aware.....


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

gumbeelee said:


> I have not tested it out as I just received it yesterday evening. I will be putting it on the bench tonight, I will update then. I have had one of these before and loved it. I am sure everything will be good to go because it is brand spanking new. I will let u know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk




Just tested the amp and it works just as it should. Hell of a great deal and amp!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sq2k1 (Oct 31, 2015)

Very nice indeed..... makes me wonder if I should go with smaller footprint amps


----------



## SQHemi (Jan 17, 2010)

gumbeelee said:


> The unit is listed as used, but the one I purchased and received was BRAND NEW!! Also it came it its on box as well. Not to say everyones will be brand new, but mine was, just thought I would let everyone know!
> 
> ARC AUDIO XDi 1200.6 AMPLIFIER 6 CHANNEL FULL RANGE CLASS D AMP | eBay
> 
> ...



Hello Gumbeelee, Im the seller on eBay. Your amp was not brand new albeit literally had 18 minutes of fame, So it was about a close as you could get . And it was one of the 9 i did have a box for.

Let me explain. Every year, for the past 8 years, my father in law builds his 50ft boat into a holiday themed masterpiece for a local holiday boat parade. He used to build hot rods now as he got older boats became his passion. He did fair in the beginning, but being the competitor I am, I noticed no one had music and suggested we do a small system to play Christmas music to create a little bit of excitement. So 4 years ago we started with an 8 speaker single amp small system that pushed him over the top and he won his first best of show. By doing so I open pandoras box... each year since he has pushed me to bigger and better, more speakers more power. This last year was the biggest ever with 156 speaker 9 1200.6 amps, 6 1100.1's and several smaller Arc amps for power. It rocked, its become a family tradition and something I look forward to. But as with everything all things must come to an end. His wife was recently diagnosed with stage 3 cancer and has started treatment and the boat no longer is any sort of priority and will most likely be sold this summer. So all that being said I am moving the Arc amps on eBay to recoup his investment. So just know this is legit product sold by a legit seller. Any questions pm me.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

SQHemi said:


> Hello Gumbeelee, Im the seller on eBay. Your amp was not brand new albeit literally had 18 minutes of fame, So it was about a close as you could get . And it was one of the 9 i did have a box for.
> 
> 
> 
> Let me explain. Every year, for the past 8 years, my father in law builds his 50ft boat into a holiday themed masterpiece for a local holiday boat parade. He used to build hot rods now as he got older boats became his passion. He did fair in the beginning, but being the competitor I am, I noticed no one had music and suggested we do a small system to play Christmas music to create a little bit of excitement. So 4 years ago we started with an 8 speaker single amp small system that pushed him over the top and he won his first best of show. By doing so I open pandoras box... each year since he has pushed me to bigger and better, more speakers more power. This last year was the biggest ever with 156 speaker 9 1200.6 amps, 6 1100.1's and several smaller Arc amps for power. It rocked, its become a family tradition and something I look forward to. But as with everything all things must come to an end. His wife was recently diagnosed with stage 3 cancer and has started treatment and the boat no longer is any sort of priority and will most likely be sold this summer. So all that being said I am moving the Arc amps on eBay to recoup his investment. So just know this is legit product sold by a legit seller. Any questions pm me.



First I would like to say, I am sorry to hear about the cancer, I hope everything works out for your family. I can't believe it was not brand new, I have never seen an amp that looked just like it was factory wrapped and look factory brand new, even though it was only used 18 minutes. I have purchased that amp before you had everything packaged just like it came from the factory. I'm honestly in shock it is not brand new. Sorry to all, didnt mean to mislead anyone. I have a question, why didnt you sell them on here instead of ebay. Either way thank you for a beautiful amp!!!

BTW I WOULD LOVE TO SEE THAT BOAT THIS PAST CHRISTMAS AND HEARD IT AS WELL. I BET IT ROCKED!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SQHemi (Jan 17, 2010)

gumbeelee said:


> First I would like to say, I am sorry to hear about the cancer, I hope everything works out for your family. I can't believe it was not brand new, I have never seen an amp that looked just like it was factory wrapped and look factory brand new! You absolutely fooled me, even though it was only 18 minutes, it looked brand new. I'm honestly in shock it is not brand new. Sorry to all, didnt mean to mislead anyone. I have a question, why didnt you sell them on here instead of ebay. Either way thank you for a beautiful amp!!!
> 
> BTW I WOULD LOVE TO SEE THAT BOAT THIS PAST CHRISTMAS AND HEARD IT AS WELL. I BET IT ROCKED!!
> 
> ...


There gets to be quite a bit of haggling over price on diyma. No offense to anyone always looking to maximize their money but eBay is what it is, the price is the price. And really it offers a level of protection for both parties diyma cannot match.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

SQHemi said:


> There gets to be quite a bit of haggling over price on diyma. No offense to anyone always looking to maximize their money but eBay is what it is, the price is the price. And really it offers a level of protection for both parties diyma cannot match.




Thats true on price haggling, but as long as you use paypal, both parties are still covered and you dont have the ebay fees. Anyway, thanks again for the amp!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## connorb850 (Dec 31, 2016)

SQHemi - Just purchased your amp! I usually avoid buying used electronics on ebay and was on the fence, but your post pushed me over the edge.

And gumbeelee, thanks for posting this link here!


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

connorb850 said:


> SQHemi - Just purchased your amp! I usually avoid buying used electronics on ebay and was on the fence, but your post pushed me over the edge.
> 
> 
> 
> And gumbeelee, thanks for posting this link here!




You just got a great deal. If your amp is like mine, it looks brand new!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## benzc230 (Feb 24, 2012)

bump....


----------



## brianlin87 (Dec 9, 2007)

SQHemi said:


> Hello Gumbeelee, Im the seller on eBay. Your amp was not brand new albeit literally had 18 minutes of fame, So it was about a close as you could get . And it was one of the 9 i did have a box for.


Though I didn't see this in time to pick up the 1200.6, I stumbled upon this thread and your ebay listing this afternoon and just paid for the Arc Audio 850.5. 

Seeing you post here on DIYMA definitely gave me some piece of mind. Look forward to receiving it!


----------



## bluecat (Apr 25, 2017)

very nice indeed))


----------



## brianlin87 (Dec 9, 2007)

Just picked up a 1200.6 listed by the seller here. Looks like he's got another: 

ARC AUDIO XDi 1200.6 AMPLIFIER 6 CHANNEL FULL RANGE CLASS D AMP | eBay

$450 is about the going rate for these, so definitely a good deal IMO.


----------



## BlueGhost (Jul 28, 2014)

I picked up one of the 1100.1's from SQHemi on ebay. It's paired with a 1200.6 I picked up from another seller on this board. Both are great amps.


----------

